# حسابات الحمل الحرارى للمبتدئين



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

حسابات حمل التبريد​اولا يجب معرفة الفرق بين التعبيرات التالية :- 

1 - الحرارة المكتسبة heat gain :- 
هى عبارة عن معدل اكتساب الاماكن للحرارة من مصادرها الخارجية والداخلية

2 - حمل التبريد cooling load :-
هو عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة المطلوبة للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبتة داخل الاماكن المكيفة وحمل التبريد لا يساوى الحرارة المكتسبة لان جزء من الحرارة المكتسبة يخزن فى المبنى ومشتملاتة.

3 - سحب الحرارة heat extraction :-
هى عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة من هواء الاماكن المكيفة وفى حالة الاستقرار تكون معدلات الحرارة المكتسبة وحمل التبريد وسحب الحرارة واحدة.​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

ثانيا العوامل المؤثرة على اكتساب المبنى للحرارة :-

ا - منابع خارجية ومصادرها external :-

انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط الخارجية , الداخلية, الاسقف, الارضيات.
تاثير اشعة الشمس على الحوائط الخارجية, النوافذ, الاسقف.
الحرارة المحمولة مع هواء التهوية والهواء المتسرب الى غرف المبنى.
ب - منابع داخلية ومصادرها internal :-

الحرارة التى يولدها شاغلى المكان.
الحرارة الناتجة عن الاضاءة.
الحرارة الناتجة عن المعدات الحرارية والكهربية المتواجدة داخل المبنى .
ج - الهيئة الانشائية للمبنى building constrauction :-

مبنى خفيف او متوسط او ثقيل حيث يتغير معامل انتقال الحرارة منة خلال الحوائط والاسقف والارضيات والنوافذ والابواب وبذلك يتغير معدل انتقال الحرارة.
السقف الهرمى يجب ان تركب مراوح سحب هواء فى الجزء الهرمى لان درجة حرارتة تكون مرتفعة حتى لا تزيد الحمل الحرارى.
عزل المكان يؤدى الى تقليل انتقال الحرارة وبالتالى يقل الحمل الحرارى.
ظلال الاشجار القريبة من المبنى تقلل الحمل الحرارى.
النوافذ ونوع الستائر التى تغطيها يستحسن تغطية النوافذ بالستائر لمنع دخول اشعة الشمس او يركب اكثر من طبقة من الواح الزجاج بينهما فراغ.
د - اتجاة حوائط المبنى وابعادها :-

اقل كمية من الحرارة تنتقل من خلال الحوائط الشمالية نظرا لان نصف الكرة الشمالى نادرا ما تصل الية الشمس وكذلك زاوية ميل اشعة الشمس تكون حادة جدا.
الناحية الشرقية تكون اكبر قليلا من الشمالية نظرا لات اشعة الشمس تترك هذا الجانب من المبنى قبل ان ترتفع درجة الحرارة الى اقصاها خلال اليوم كما ان زاوية السقوط اكبر من الاتجاة الشمالى.
الحوائط التى تواجة الناحية الجنوبية تتعرض لاشعة الشمس خلال الساعات المتاخرة من الصبح والمبكرة بعد الظهر وكذلك زاوية السقوط تكون اكبر من السابقة وينتج عن ذلك زيادة فى كمية الحرارة المنتقلة داخل الغرف.
اما ناحية الغرب فان كمية من الحرارة تنتقل من خلالها لانها تتعرض لاشعة الشمس من بعد الظهر وحتى وقت الغروب كذلك زاوية السقوط تكاد تكون عمودية.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

لا الة الا الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الحساب التقريبى للاحمال الحرارية*

الطريقة الاولى ​ 
باستخدام الجدول التالى يمكن اختيار قدرة الجهاز المناسب للحيز المراد تكييفة :-​ 


المساحة المناسبة بالمتر المربع​اقل من 14​من 15 إلى 20​من 21 إلى 28​من 29 إلى 39​من 36 إلى 50​من 50 إلى 70​

​قدرة الجهاز​Btu/hr​12000​18000​24000​30000​36000​44000​



قدرة الجهاز بالحصان​​1.5​2.25​3​3.75​4.5​5.5​​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الطريقة الثانية
​ 
بحساب المساحة بالمتر المربع وضربها فى اى من المعاملات الاتية حسب نوع الحمل:-​

حمل حرارى عالى 800BTU/hr/m2​
حمل حرارى متوسط 700Btu/hr/m2​
حمل حرارى منخفض 600Btu/hr/m2​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الطريقة الثالثة​
اذا كان الارتفاع اكبر من 3 متر يتم حساب الحجم وضربة فى اى من المعاملات الاتية :-​
حمل حرارى عالى 226Btu/hr/m3​
حمل حرارى متوسط 233Btu/hr/m3​
حمل حرارى منخفض 200Btu/hr/m3​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الطريقة الرابعة​ 





الحمل الحرارى للمكان(الحوائط-الاسقف-النوافذ-الابواب-الارضيات-الهواء الخارجى) من (250-600) Btu/hr/m2 ​
الحمل الحرارى للاشخاص من (400-650) Btu/hr/person​
الحمل الحرارى للاجهزة الكهرباءية والاضاءة = الوات المستهلك* 3.4 Btu/hr/watt​
مجموع الحرارة المحسوسة Btu/hr​
الحرارة الكامنة=الحرارة المحسوسة* 30%​
الحمل الحرارى= مجموع الحرارة المحسوسة+الحرارة الكامنة​


----------



## twana (23 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شرح بسيط وسهل بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكركم اخوانى على الردود الجميلة واتمنى لو يتم تصميم برنامج سهل وبسيط لعمل حسابات الاحمال او يكون مقسم لعدة اجزاء لعمل ججميع الحسابات الخاصة بالتبريد والتكييف على ان يكون بسيط فى استخدامة ويا حبذا لو كان باللغة العربية لكى نثرى لغتنا العربية ونحاول جاهدين لرفعة مكانتها بين لغات العالم ...... وشكرا














سبحان اللهم وبحمدك.... سبحان اللة العظيم


----------



## الصانع (24 ديسمبر 2007)

connect_back قال:


> اتمنى لو يتم تصميم برنامج سهل وبسيط لعمل حسابات الاحمال او يكون مقسم لعدة اجزاء لعمل ججميع الحسابات الخاصة بالتبريد والتكييف على ان يكون بسيط فى استخدامة ويا حبذا لو كان باللغة العربية لكى نثرى لغتنا العربية ونحاول جاهدين لرفعة مكانتها بين لغات العالم


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

ما هو نوع البرنامج الذي تود تصميمه ؟؟؟
هل لديك أفكار معينه ؟؟


----------



## الدكة (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

بس لو تكرمت مثال لجميع الطرق السابقة

وشكراً


----------



## orapi_1 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*حسابات الحمل الحراري للمبتدئين*

ألف شكر و جزاك العلي القدير كل خبر:77:


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

_شرح بسيط وسهل بارك الله ف__ي__ك_
و جزاك الله كل خير:33:


----------



## osamamatar (1 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## الجدى (1 يناير 2008)

فعلا ً شرح واضح و سهل يستحق الشكر 


جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات:85:


----------



## الدكة (1 يناير 2008)

ممكن مثال على حساب الحمل الحراري بالطريقة الرابعة لأنها بعض الشيء غامضة

وشكراًً ،،،


----------



## ربيعة عبدو (2 يناير 2008)

اعزائي اريد مساعدة عاجلة جداً جداً ..................:80: 
اريد كتاب عن كيفة حساب الحمل الحراري داخل و خارج خيمة مكيفة أو اي كتاب عن تكيف الخيام و المنشآت


----------



## ABD F (2 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك العلي القدير كل خبر


----------



## hado (2 يناير 2008)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالقادرع (2 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر ... بانتظار المزيد.....


----------



## كاسر (4 يناير 2008)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## حسين كسره (7 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## margo_2004 (7 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانىحسين (7 يناير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وذادك اللة علما نافعا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 يناير 2008)

نسيت أهم فقرة ياأخي م.أبراهيم وهي درجات الحرارة في البلد الذي تصمم فيه التكييف


----------



## محمد تكيف (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مران (26 يناير 2008)

ممتاز الخيارات المذكورة كافية وقد تكون زائدة عن حاجة المهندس


----------



## صديق المهندسين (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا موضوع متميز وبناء وفقكم الله كي تعم الفائدة لجميع الأعضاء


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 يناير 2008)

الصانع قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
> 
> ...


اود عمل اى برنامج من البرامج الموجودة بالفعل باللغة الانجليزية باللغة العربية 
برنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية وتصميم الدكتات وتوزيعها وما شابة ذلك
وشكرا لك اخى الصانع على اهتمامك


----------



## كريم مجدى (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا جدا ياهندسه جزاك الله خيرا وارجوا منك كيفيه حساب الحمل الحرارى لغرف التبريد والتجميد لتحديد قدرة الكباس المستخدم وكذلك المبخر ودائما ننهل منفيض علمك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا يا اخوانى


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## sica_1 (2 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخي بشده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

اخوانى محمد وسيكا هل سبق لكم العمل على حساب الحمل الحرارى لاى منشأة


----------



## sica_1 (10 فبراير 2008)

لا اخي كونكت ولكن بحكم عملي كمهندس موقع ينبغي علي معرفه هذا الامور


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (10 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس محمد فوزى (11 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك لك يا مهندس على كما أرحت قلبى


----------



## سيف علي محمد (11 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يا اخ لو تتفضل وتدينا برنامج سهل لحسابه


----------



## القلب الوردي (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك .........................مشكور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

كريم مجدى قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا جدا جدا ياهندسه جزاك الله خيرا وارجوا منك كيفيه حساب الحمل الحرارى لغرف التبريد والتجميد لتحديد قدرة الكباس المستخدم وكذلك المبخر ودائما ننهل منفيض علمك


 
اخى العزيز 
حسابات حمل التبريد تختلف كثيرا عن حسابات حمل التكييف ولقد قرات سابقا موضوع فى المنتدى بهذا العنوان ارجو ان تبحث قليلا لتجدة ولكن على العموم

يجب ان يتم تحديد نوع الشئ المخزن او المراد تجميدة او تبريدة فيوجد اختلاف بين الاثنين كذلك امكانية استخدام مكثفات تبريد ماء او هواء وما هى حالة الجو ونسبة الرطوبة المطلوبة للمنتج وانواع العزل الحرارى ملخصها انة لكى تصل الى قدرة الضاغط يجب ان تمر بمراحل دراسة عديدة يجب ان تقوم بها بشان المبنى سوف اقوم باذن اللة بشرحها تفصيليا ولكن اعتقد انه يوجد موضوع مشابهة فى المنتدى لذلك دعنا نبحث اولا


​


----------



## osama2005 (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا كونكت يا عسل 
لو عندك كتاب عن طريقة وضع الدكت وافضل الوضعيات ياريت اكون لك شاكر جدااااااااااااااا
الدكت من الوحدة لغاية اخر توزيع يكون بشرحك لو فيه علشان عايز افهم


----------



## عنوف (12 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر يااخي العزيز علئ هذه المساعده المبسطه وفقك الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا بالاخ عنوف بمنتدى مهندسى كل العرب


----------



## وليد الدوري (15 فبراير 2008)

اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## كرم عتمان (15 فبراير 2008)

جزيك اللة خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللة خير ومرحبا بكك فى المنتدى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2008)

وليد الدوري قال:


> اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## هشام فالح الموسى (5 مارس 2008)

عاشت ايديكم والله يسلمكم


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود:6:


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (5 مارس 2008)

اشكرك على كل ما قدمتة


----------



## sas_kik (7 مارس 2008)

السلام علكيم

اخي الكريم مهندس / ابراهيم قشالة 

تقديرا لمجهودك وبناء على طلبك وحسب امكانياتي المتواضعة قمت باعداد برنامج بسيط على الاكسس لحساب احمال التبريد حسب ما اشرت اليه في موضوعك مع بعض التصرف

ارجو تجربة البرنامج وابداء رايك ربما يحمل الاخطاء , لقد حاولت ان ارسل لك نسخة على الخاص للاطلاع عليها اولا ولكن حسابي لا يسمح بذلك فعذرا 

مرة اخرى اشكرك وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

البرنامج بهذه الوصلة

http://www.zshare.net/download/8605641c4d172e/


----------



## senuors (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مركان2 (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك لك فى اعمالك ووفقك في كل اعمالك


----------



## طه الفشنى (12 مارس 2008)

مـــــــــــــــــــــشكور


----------



## آغاميلاد (15 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى على هذة المعلومات

وجزاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات الرائعة والأكثر من ممتازة

وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وأسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## محمدعمار (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م عامر (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك 
فعلاً معلومات سهلة وحسابات بسيطة 
شكراً جزيلاً لمعلوماتك القيمة التي أكرمتنا بها


----------



## شامل الليلة (17 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## كريم محمد الجندي (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وممكن المعادلات


----------



## محمدكريم (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا............ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه الmbh


----------



## hooold (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياأخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم وسدد خطاكم
اخوانى انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

م عامر قال:


> بارك الله بك
> فعلاً معلومات سهلة وحسابات بسيطة
> شكراً جزيلاً لمعلوماتك القيمة التي أكرمتنا بها


 

thanks very much eng aamer


----------



## hasona8040 (24 يوليو 2008)

مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طالب الرحمه (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 يوليو 2008)

hasona8040 قال:


> مجهود رائع
> جزاك الله خيرا


 


طالب الرحمه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 

thanks my friend


----------



## عراقية اصيلة (27 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## على محمد مرسى (28 يوليو 2008)

شكراا على المعلومات القيمة يا اخى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يوليو 2008)

thanks eng ali my pleasure


----------



## م/سليمان333 (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم مشكور جدا ولكن هناك خطاء فى معامل الضرب فى طريقة الحساب بواسطة حجم المكان المكيف وشكرا


----------



## bobstream (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشاء الله اله يحفضك


----------



## الامازيغي (10 أغسطس 2008)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> الطريقة الاولى ​
> باستخدام الجدول التالى يمكن اختيار قدرة الجهاز المناسب للحيز المراد تكييفة :-​
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اولا اود ان اشكركم على هدا الموضوع 
و اود ان اعرف من فضلكم عند تقديركم لقدرة الجهاز ماهي درحة الحرارة الخارجية لانه مهم جدا
كون ان هاته الارقام مع درجة حرارة 36 تعد كبيرة جدا .
فمثلا غرفة 30 م2 تقابلها 12000 btu 

و السلام عليكم


----------



## hado (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 أغسطس 2008)

الامازيغي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اولا اود ان اشكركم على هدا الموضوع
> و اود ان اعرف من فضلكم عند تقديركم لقدرة الجهاز ماهي درحة الحرارة الخارجية لانه مهم جدا
> كون ان هاته الارقام مع درجة حرارة 36 تعد كبيرة جدا .
> فمثلا غرفة 30 م2 تقابلها 12000 Btu
> ...


 اخى الكريم هذة حسابات ابتدائية ليست دقيقة ولذلك كانت للمبتدئين اما اذا اردت حسابات دقيقة فاسل ونحن فى خدمتك ويوجد برامجل لحساب الاحمال الحرارية بدقة


----------



## طالب مفيد (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## ماهر شمة (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ماهر شمة قال:


> مشكور على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد البنا (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## حمزة بكر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس ابراهيم انا متابع مشاركاتك المميزة وللامام قدما وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيا يا بشمهندز وليذ


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن نشوف الجدول فى ملف اكسيل اسهل . وشكرا
مهندسة مواقع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاري الفهد قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

لا اعلم لماذا قمت بنسخ الموضوع وعملة فى موضوع جديد وهو موجود بالفعل فهل انت من قمت بتلخيص تلك الخطوات واستخراج هذة التعريفات وجعلها ابسط مما هى موجودة علية بالكتب والمراجع العربية والاجنبية​


----------



## dohengineer (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع .


----------



## اراس الكردي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم واعزكم الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم مجدى قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا جدا جدا ياهندسه جزاك الله خيرا وارجوا منك كيفيه حساب الحمل الحرارى لغرف التبريد والتجميد لتحديد قدرة الكباس المستخدم وكذلك المبخر ودائما ننهل منفيض علمك


 
عذرا اخى الكريم فليس لدى الخبرة الكافية فى مجال التجميد والتبريد


----------



## م محمد عثمان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الوافر وجعلك الله دائما فى عون الجميع وبارك فيك00


----------



## الصقرالجارح (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير يا استاذنا الفذ .
ممكن طلب ارجو تجهيز المنتدى ببرنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية ليكون سهولة واكتساب في الوقت وللدقة بصورة جيدة . 

الصقرالجارح معكم


----------



## عمرو عبد القادر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا..........ولكن لم نعرف رايك فى البرنامج الذى قام بتصميمه احد الأخوة


----------



## عمرو عبد القادر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوانى اين أجد outdoor design conditions لمدن الجنوب فى السعودية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## باهرحليم (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب*​


----------



## وليد الدوري (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر جهودكم المتواصله لايصال هذه المعلومات عن كيفيه حساب الاحمال الحراريه 
ولكن اظن انه يوجد جداول تبين وبالتفاصيل الدقيقه عن ال btu \hr لكثير من الاجهزه والشبابيك والجدران والسقوف وكذلك عن ماهيه استخدامات تلك الفضائات سواء كانت للجلوس او الرياضه او الطبخ ولكني للاسف لا امتلك هذه الجداول 
لذا يرجى لمن عنده هذه الجداول ان يسعفنا بها للفائده العامه 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

عمرو عبد القادر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا..........ولكن لم نعرف رايك فى البرنامج الذى قام بتصميمه احد الأخوة


 اين هذا البرنامج لم اطلع علية


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## NAK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً, العبدلله يستخدم الطريقة الرابعة و باستخدام برنامج الاكسل (الجداول الالكترونية)


----------



## البطنان (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بعمرك والله يرضا عليك ويعطيك على قدر نيتك


----------



## hazemsakr (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م محمد عثمان (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفة مزيد من التقدم


----------



## احمد الجميل (12 فبراير 2009)

______________________________________________________________________


----------



## مهنديان (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وازادك من العلم ما تنفع به امة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## المهندس ياسين أبرا (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" الموضوع يحتاج الى تفاصيل أكثر) 
سؤال هل من الصحيح أن يتم اعتماد الحساب التقديري التالي لكل حجم 30 متر مكعب واحد طن تبريد


----------



## wael gamil sayed (16 فبراير 2009)

:85:_السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح المبساط_:85:


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (24 فبراير 2009)

لك 1000 شكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 فبراير 2009)

اخونا العزيز ابراهيم قال انها للمبتدئين......يعني هو عاوز يقول: هذه فكرة عامة عن حساب احمال التكييف
وانا معه ان كان يقصد ذلك (واظنه يقصد) حيث لا تؤخذ الامور بهذه البساطة ان كنا نريد ان نحسب الاحمال لمشروع فعلي.


----------



## ميسرة الراوي (24 فبراير 2009)

بورك بيك وجزاك الله خيرررررررر:19:


----------



## ahklak (24 فبراير 2009)

ارجو تفسير معمق )(لدينا غرفة مساحتها 60m²ا(طول م6العرض م5ارتفاع 6م) تتكون من نافدتين و مصباحين ويشتغل فيها 15 شخص مستقرين و 10 غير مستقرين تضرب فيها الشمس بعد الظهر كيف يمكن حساب الظاغط وحساب المكيف ارجو تفسير الطريقة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 فبراير 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> اخونا العزيز ابراهيم قال انها للمبتدئين......يعني هو عاوز يقول: هذه فكرة عامة عن حساب احمال التكييف
> وانا معه ان كان يقصد ذلك (واظنه يقصد) حيث لا تؤخذ الامور بهذه البساطة ان كنا نريد ان نحسب الاحمال لمشروع فعلي.


 صدقت يا بشمهندس جهاد


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ولك كل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## ysedawy (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فرج فركاش (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## بيشو المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ماقصرت


----------



## عمراياد (29 ديسمبر 2012)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> اخى الكريم هذة حسابات ابتدائية ليست دقيقة ولذلك كانت للمبتدئين اما اذا اردت حسابات دقيقة فاسل ونحن فى خدمتك ويوجد برامجل لحساب الاحمال الحرارية بدقة



السلام عليكم

ممكن البرنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية بدقة 

وبارك الله بك 

تحيتي


----------



## mechanic power (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاز مع جزيل الشكر


----------

